# Flint Ridge outfitters



## quazzy2 (Feb 3, 2011)

I just booked my hunt with flint ridge outfitters from all the reviews I have read they seem like good people who really try their best to put you in position to shoot big guys..has anyone had any experiences with this outfitter?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

I had never heard of it until right now. Website looks good, what week did you book for?


----------



## quazzy2 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm going oct. 28 thru nov 3rd should be a great hunt with some great opportunities at big bucks...I did a DIY hunt last year in Illinois for opening week the temps were unreal about 85-90 each day barely saw anything over the course of the week with 3 guys. It was really tough conditions so I decided to pony up the $ and go to a reputable outfitter where they have stands in the optimal spots already placed on plots funnels ect..needless to say I'm extremely excited to go for a great experience all around...I hunted up in Ellsworth Michigan this past weekend we saw some really big bucks but no shots..good luck hunting everyone!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

Sounds good!!! Please give us a review when you get back if you would. Good luck!!!!


----------

